# Rate Uber CEO Travis Kalanick and his top management team



## mew (Apr 7, 2016)

The rating system is a big part of how Uber operates.

Riders rate drivers.

Drivers rate riders.

Riders and drivers even rate customer representatives, but users of the app, especially drivers, don't have any input on how good of a job CEO Travis Kalanick and his top management does in operating the company.

Here is your chance.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

They probably have < 5 grade math with no horse sense.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Travis gets 5 stars for lining his own pockets. 0 stars for the bad karma he's accruing. Not a bad trade-off if you can sleep at night.


----------

